# Wantage moument and estate building April-15



## Newage (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow
This is a dark corner of Derelict places I`v never been to before, so a small report from me about some misc building in the middle of nowhere.

No concrete, No bunkers, what have I become.

The Monument was build or raised by Lord Wantage`s wife, I didnt even get a birthday card and this guy gets a bloody great monument, then
again he did win the VC in the Crimean war and was one of the founders of the British National Society for Aid to the Sick and Wounded in War
later called the British Red Cross Society. So all in all a top bloke.












Then a short walk from this is this small building, twin fire places and all wood pannels, all the door windows are stained glass, it`s a gem sat at the
edge of the woods.











Inside the place is sweet.





















Well that`s about it, there are a few more pictures on my Flicker site so if you want pop over to :-
https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/sets/72157651688418878/
All comments are most welcome.

Cheers Newage


----------



## Jaymo (Apr 21, 2015)

This is so cool... any information on the building? Was it related to the monument? "Oh, honey, to mark the occasion of your death, here is a lovely monument, and... a tiny hunting lodge, I suppose?"

I guess it would be weird to build him a hunting cabin after he's dead.... "Dead men don't wear plaid," and all that....


----------



## Newage (Apr 21, 2015)

Real odd one, the manor house where he and his wife lived is miles away from the monument, the house was demolished in 1947

Cheers newage


----------



## thorfrun (Apr 21, 2015)

last time i saw a pen like that indoors it was used for cock fights!


----------



## Newage (Apr 21, 2015)

Just been chatting to my mate at work who found this place the other day and he says in might 
Be a hunting lodge, that's sort of sound right when you think of all the dear that roam around the area.

Cheers newage


----------



## night crawler (Apr 22, 2015)

He's Buried down in Ardington Church, found it when I went there for my blog. Nice shot of the monument which I keep meaning to get up and vist. Whats with the pen at the end.


----------



## Newage (Apr 22, 2015)

Night crawler me old mate, look up a few comments and see what "Thorfrun" had to say on the matter.

Cheers Newage


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 23, 2015)

That pen looks somewhat dodgy. Interesting pics


----------

